# Garrison guitars



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Anybody here have one? A few years ago when I bought my HD28 Martin I seriously considered buying a Garrison I could have had the flagship dreadnought for half the price of the Martin. It sounded beautiful but the technology was just too different and I shied away from it.
Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the Griffith's active bracing system? (glass fiber component)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wasn't it scooped up by Gibson?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Forgot to add the link

http://www.garrisonguitars.com/

No I don't think that Gibson bought Garrison guitars. Garrison is a Canadian company.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Gibson did purchase Garrison.

http://www.gibson.com/allaccessfeatures.aspx?aliaspath=/AllAccess/Gibson Announces Acquisition o


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Serious warranty issues for anyone buying a used or dealer-stock Garrison guitar.

Read this thread - 

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/archive/index.php/t-1703324.html

There have been reports of splitting of the top or back in some environments, something to do with the different expansion rates of the woods and the composite bracing, but I don't have a link for that.

FYI, caveat emptor


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Gibson did purchase Garrison.
> 
> http://www.gibson.com/allaccessfeatures.aspx?aliaspath=/AllAccess/Gibson Announces Acquisition o


Well, there goes the good pricing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Serious warranty issues for anyone buying a used or dealer-stock Garrison guitar.
> 
> Read this thread -
> 
> ...


This is exactly the kind of thing that scared me off the Garrison. The fact that the wood will expand and the bracing system will not. I'm no expert in this but it just sounded to me like it could be trouble.
I don't know how Gibson can legally get away with voiding all warranties but if this is true I will never buy another Gibson product.
First Gibson renegs on awarding a $10,000 contest prize, http://consumerist.com/348960/gibson-screws-musician-out-of-10000-worth-of-equipment
and now this ridiculous Garrison warranty fiasco.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I tried a few of them and found them to sound ok but to be very heavy.

I also heard that Gibson bought them. Rumour has it that they wanted a Canadian based manufacturing facility.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> This is exactly the kind of thing that scared me off the Garrison. The fact that the wood will expand and the bracing system will not. I'm no expert in this but it just sounded to me like it could be trouble.
> I don't know how Gibson can legally get away with voiding all warranties but if this is true I will never buy another Gibson product.
> First Gibson renegs on awarding a $10,000 contest prize, http://consumerist.com/348960/gibson-screws-musician-out-of-10000-worth-of-equipment
> and now this ridiculous Garrison warranty fiasco.


With regard to the Gibson renegged thing..... that's gotta be an old link? You'd need to read the whole (long) story but the person who offered the prize had no business doing so. Gibson did NOT reneg on the prize and in fact awarded it anyway.

The new Gibson-made guitars are certainly more affordable than USA-made Gibsons. I haven't played any and L&McQ Calgary hasn't seen any yet but I'll be watching for them. Don't quote me but I think you can pick them up for around $1200.00 or so. They've got rosewood and hog dreads from what I've heard so far.

I played a Garrison about two years ago and was really impressed. I can't remember the model # but it sure had good volume, was very rich with good balanced sound. I wonder if the good ones will become collectible?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> They've got rosewood and hog dreads from what I've heard so far.



They are making guitars from pigs now? That could be perfect a nice playing guitar that constantly smells like bacon, it would make you want to pick it up and play more.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ripper said:


> They are making guitars from pigs now? That could be perfect a nice playing guitar that constantly smells like bacon, it would make you want to pick it up and play more.


Being a card-carrying member, in good standing of course, with the vegetamarian society I would never play a guitar made of hogs. I would however play guitar to an audience of hogs, if they could stand to listen!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Being a card-carrying member, in good standing of course, with the vegetamarian society I would never play a guitar made of hogs. I would however play guitar to an audience of hogs, if they could stand to listen!


I don't know if they would be a good audience, some of them could be real swine


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> With regard to the Gibson renegged thing..... that's gotta be an old link? You'd need to read the whole (long) story but the person who offered the prize had no business doing so. Gibson did NOT reneg on the prize and in fact awarded it anyway.
> 
> The new Gibson-made guitars are certainly more affordable than USA-made Gibsons. I haven't played any and L&McQ Calgary hasn't seen any yet but I'll be watching for them. Don't quote me but I think you can pick them up for around $1200.00 or so. They've got rosewood and hog dreads from what I've heard so far.
> 
> I played a Garrison about two years ago and was really impressed. I can't remember the model # but it sure had good volume, was very rich with good balanced sound. I wonder if the good ones will become collectible?


I played the G50 and compared it to an HD28 Martin. I almost chose the Garrison over the Martin as I loved the tone. It was heavy but I didn't let that bother me as I mostly use my acoustics at home sitting down. I was wary of the bracing technology and how that would react with the solid wood. Now I'm glad I didn't choose it as I would have lost out on a lifetime warranty. Whether the contest was Gibson's fault or not makes little difference to me as I'm not too impress with how they are handling the warranties of Garrison guitars. They bought the company the should assume all responsibilities of the guitars with that company whether they were made when Gibson owned the company or not.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

My understanding of the facility purchase (and I could be way off here) is that Gibson bought the company to produce affordable Gibson guitars, not Garrison guitars. The guitars that are coming out are called DR's and DM's, etc (dred, rosewood/mahogany) and are Gibson guitars, not Garrison guitars. Garrison guitars are no more, period. Like I said, I could be wrong but that's what I have been hearing. That being said, if you bought a car manufacturing plant (an analogy here for the sake of discussion) and started producing your own cars, which are different cars from the previous owner's car model (and quality of service), why would you now honour someone else's car warranties? That makes no sense to me. It's like when you buy anything..... if the company folds or gets sold, you're whooped. That's why I laugh when I see those late-night infomercials that promote new products saying 'lifetime warranty'. Well, that's only as good as the company is still around. After they're gone, they have no more obligation to you.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Gilliangirl, your car plant analogy would be correct if Gibson had only purchased the fixed assets, (building, desks, computers etc.). However it is my understanding that they also acquired the registered trade mark and patents held or applied for by the former Garrison guitar company. Although the exact contract wording has not been disclosed it should be noted that no one lost their job, not even Chris Griffiths. Henry Juszkiewicz, Chairman and CEO of Gibson Guitar was quoted as saying; "We will continue to work with its founder, Chris Griffiths..." This statement lead people to believe that Garrison guitars would live on even if called by another name.
You are correct in so far as Gibson would have no obligation to present Garrison owners or purchasers of NOS Garrison guitars if the brand is indeed now defunct.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Being a card-carrying member, in good standing of course, with the vegetamarian society I would never play a guitar made of hogs. I would however play guitar to an audience of hogs, if they could stand to listen!


However never play drums for them, if you use Pearl drums. :wink:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not a card-carrying member but I am one of them...more on the vegan side since I avoid the dairy and the eggs as well. I call myself 'flexitarian' because when I am at someone else's home I will consume whatever is served yet when I am in my own home I choose no animal products.

It's so complex!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

zontar said:


> However never play drums for them, if you use Pearl drums. :wink:


*applause* oh that one was good!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

*Own a Garrison*

I bought a Garrison from a dealer in Kingston Ontario, about 5 years ago. It is all solid wood and has the buzzy feiten tuning magic on it. It is a very average guitar, except for one thing. My stepson fell on it, cracked the top and both sides, and it still sounds the same. Too bad.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> My stepson fell on it, cracked the top and both sides, and it still sounds the same. Too bad.


I laughed at your post because I thought that you meant that it was too bad that the guitar still sounds the same!!


Then I realized that you probably meant that it was too bad for the unfortunate fall causing the cracks.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

You were right to laugh, It still sound average.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I tried a few of them and found them to sound ok but to be very heavy.
> 
> I also heard that Gibson bought them. Rumour has it that they wanted a Canadian based manufacturing facility.


That was my problem with them.

If I want heavy I'll play my Les Paul.:smile:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I've got one... love it... Gibson will probably make a huge difference with Garrison... will it be better... not sure but I'm sure pricing will see a dramatic difference.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Picked up a Garrison G30 CE turned out to be a Custom Shop! ,but I didnt know that when I bought it got it really cheap ,awesome guitar :rockon:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Evilmusician*

I am curious as to where you got your information on your Garrison, all the ones I have seen listed do not mention them being a Custom shop instrument, the blue book lists them for G series as all being manafactured the same way and I do not find any Custom Shop Garrisons ( doesn't mean there wasn't, just can't find any listed by them ) So if they have some I am always on the look for something different.Ship


----------



## dgrose (Jul 16, 2007)

buckaroobanzai said:


> There have been reports of splitting of the top or back in some environments, something to do with the different expansion rates of the woods and the composite bracing, but I don't have a link for that.


With any non-plywood acoustic, you have to keep the humidity within acceptable parameters or the wood will split. I had a Garrison for a number of years and had no problems. Same with my Larrivee guitars, my Martin and my Guild acoustics. Years ago, before I knew about the necessity of humidifiers, I had 2 Ovations with tops that split - repaired... but ugly.
Garrison makes great sounding guitars at reasonable prices - at least they used to be. YMMV

dg


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> I am curious as to where you got your information on your Garrison, all the ones I have seen listed do not mention them being a Custom shop instrument, the blue book lists them for G series as all being manafactured the same way and I do not find any Custom Shop Garrisons ( doesn't mean there wasn't, just can't find any listed by them ) So if they have some I am always on the look for something different.Ship


It was listed on the website ,a section called have your garrison custom made ,listed upgrades(tuners,woods,binding,inlays,bridge pins,electronics etc) and labels that you could have specially made ,also a good friend of mine had a hand in the manufacturing,I'm sure there are nicer acoustics out there but for the price I paid you can't go wrong ! :rockon:


----------

